# Events Secretary & Lee



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It is with regret that I announce that Lee has decided to resign from his position of Events Secretary to spend more time with his family.

Lee has done 2 annual events and the previous Events Secs (Lou & Clive) only managed one before burning out :wink: 

I can't emphasise enough how much time and effort Lee has put into the role of Events Secretary and I wish him well for the future.  Good luck mate 

He has now handed over Events to Steve (TT_Law). Steve is still trying to fit his feet under the desk (so to speak), but I feel confident that he will be equal to the role. 

This obviously leaves a gap... so if anyone feels up to the task of Rep Secretary, feel free to contact me


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Many thanks for your kind words Mark. 

It was with very much regret on my part to leave a position which I really enjoyed. 

I haven't gone anywhere, even though the TT has  , I am still here. 

I wish the club all the very best in the future and who knows how long I will be able to stay away!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all your efforts.

They are genuinely appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I agree with Scotty

Fantastic job Lee!

Oh and welcome to the A4 club


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Paul and Jaime, I really did enjoy doing it and hopefully some time in the future can help the club again.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> Thanks Paul and Jaime, I really did enjoy doing it and hopefully some time in the future can help the club again.


Its the future now Lee........ or it was for a second......... oops its past again.......... wait a minute.......... oh sod it, time you were back already :wink: 

(PS did you sort Kell's ipod out yet)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Missed my slot again!! 

Kell is sorted now barry! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for the time you put in


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> Missed my slot again!!
> 
> Kell is sorted now barry! :wink:


Who's Clive gunna swap PC's with at the next meeting, just won't be the same :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Missed my slot again!!
> ...


 :lol: I will miss those committee meetings, glad I have made such an impression Barry!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So long Lee and thanks for all the hard work


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Lee. I enjoyed the meets you've organised a lot but family is more important: enjoy


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Well done fella


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hell, I'm out of touch...great efforts from you on behalf of the club.

I'll not forget your help as "mission controller" on my forays South of Scotland. Thanks 

Dave


----------

